# various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters.



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

always some interesting stuff in the AoA/VWoA headquarters near my house....spotted these yesterday:


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

VERY nice catch!


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (sirAQUAMAN64)*

no pics


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

pics are back


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

The swiveling Xenon headlights as seen on the silver car just make the Eos look so much better.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

These look great. Too bad about the 16s, though. The car looks so much better with bigger wheels. I just hope this means they are on track for late August deliveries here in NJ.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Nice pics! 
I agree the headlights on the silver car do make a big difference. Looks like the silver one has larger wheels too?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The swiveling Xenon headlights as seen on the silver car just make the Eos look so much better.

definitely, I'm glad to see some U.S. models with them, as all the pics of U.S. specs have had the base headlights so far...
everso do you have a larger pic of the rear of the silver car? I'm wondering what engine that car has...
Edit...wait a second that silver ones lincense plate space looks like it will accomodate a Euro plate, while the Red looks like it will fit only a U.S. plate...









_Modified by gizmopop at 12:20 PM 5-12-2006_


_Modified by gizmopop at 12:22 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_definitely, I'm glad to see some U.S. models with them, as all the pics of U.S. specs have had the base headlights so far...
everso do you have a larger pic of the rear of the silver car? I'm wondering what engine that car has...


all the EOS i saw that day were 2.0Ts.....so was the silver one. i don't have any bigger pics on me right now...maybe later though. i believe the silver one also said "FSI" after the 2.0 badge.
i'm guessing some of these may be euro specs as well...since there are plenty of euro cars there at any given time.


_Modified by everso at 9:26 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

yeah the 4th pic from above, where you focus on the rear of the red one, the Silver one seems to have a red I on the rear badging. 
I was hoping to see (if this were a U.S. spec) whether that badge read 2.0T like the others or if it had a 3.2 badge...(doesn't seem like either right now)...just trying guess if those headlights are there as part of a package or if it requires the purchase of the larger engine...


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_yeah the 4th pic from above, where you focus on the rear of the red one, the Silver one seems to have a red I on the rear badging. 
I was hoping to see (if this were a U.S. spec) whether that badge read 2.0T like the others or if it had a 3.2 badge...(doesn't seem like either right now)...just trying guess if those headlights are there as part of a package or if it requires the purchase of the larger engine... 

i did read on the Autoexpress.co.uk website that there is a 2.0T FSI "sport" in Europe....which is probably what explains the silver one.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

Actually Everso, this does present you with a unique opportunity. It appears that there is both a Euro spec Eos and US spec in the same parking lot. See what the difference is in ride height is (although the 7 spoke wheels on the silver car, I believe, indicate the sport package which is 15MM lower anyway). Also, I've heard there is some difference in the headlight switch between Euro and US spec...can anyone explain that?
And speaking about the headlight switch, the link below is of the new 2007 Audi TT interior, which appears to have the standard VW dial headlight switch only a nicer chrome control knob. I wonder if you could just get the chrome knob/center piece from Audi, and upgrade the one in the Eos. 
http://www.leftlanenews.com/wp...idi=2 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:16 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

If that switch is formatted the same as the MKIV gen cars, then it'll likely be a plug and play event...that chrome/brush metal dial should work just fine in the Eos....
but this is what the Eos switch looks like...








I'm not sure if they are compatible...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everso* »_always some interesting stuff in the AoA/VWoA headquarters near my house....

I'd probably *never* go home if I lived nearby.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

looks good in red


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (crazy88)*

Anyone notice the nice euro Q7 in the backround of the first picture? Nice....


----------



## dea_grig (Apr 24, 2006)

is the red one mettalic red???


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

The silver one is definitely Euro spec - it's missing the yellow side marker required for US market (not to mention the license plate slot...). doesn't look like the swivel headlight is going to make it to the US version.


----------



## woofpup (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

Nice photos.. I was at a VW/Audi dealer in PA on Monday (YBH to be precise) and they had just pulled a silver and a red EOS on to the showroom floor. The red had 17" wheels, wood trim interior, and some other higher-end goodies, while the silver had 16" wheels and basic trim (aluminum, if I recall? maybe plastic?). I'm pretty sure the higher end one had real leather while the lower end had pleather.. It was hard to tell because they locked them up - one with roof down, windows up and one with the roof up and windows up.
The sunroof opening is really nice and big.
They said these two cars were just for display and not for sale yet.


----------



## Jim07044 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

Nice chick car. Coming soon to a college campus near you ...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_...doesn't look like the swivel headlight is going to make it to the US version.

right now it seems to be an option on the 3.2 VR6 (similar to the Passat B6 initially the 3.6 VR6 gets the steerable xenons)...hopefully this will change...


----------



## centralvw (May 19, 2006)

*Re: various EOS spotted @ Audi/VW headquarters. (everso)*

you will see them driving around in different citys all over the us because they are allowing sales consultants in product classes to drive them.


----------

